# Whats the word on Dillion PRS copies?



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

I am searching for the perfect 6 string guitar that can be super versatile, Jazz and Metal. Ideally 24 frets, semi-hollow, ebony or maple FB and hot looking.

So my main 2 considerations are the Carvin AE185 (obviously) and maybe the PRS 25th 24 fret models. But they are a flat top, and look pretty ugly compared to other PRS guitars.

Looking at PRS copies (the Agile ones were good but not around anymore, esp with specs I want).. Dillion seems to be the best of the bunch, and looks the best. PRS style bodies are really hit or miss IMO, and the Dillion ones just look "right", while most copies look bad.



















The main thing that turns me off is that headstock, its pretty hideous. But everything else looks good. Ebony fretboard on a copy is very appealing to me, since I can't stand rosewood.

Anyone have one/try one? Are their quality as good as Agile at least?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 12, 2010)

I've never played one, but they look decent enough. If you get a chance to try one out, I definitely would. I don't think the headstock looks too bad either. And those wraparound bridges are awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2010)

I've played and worked on several Dillon guitars. Typically they aren't too bad, about the quality as some of the 2000 series Agiles. Some sharp frets and pretty meh stock electronics, but the fit/finish as well as construction is on par with some of the better Korean and Indonesian stuff.

Some new electronics (pickups and harness) combined with a pro set-up and it should be good to go. 

As for wood quality, it's really a toss up. The V and SG styles I set-up weighed about a pound or so more than "higher end" example. The figured woods were hit or miss though, and typically just veneers.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 12, 2010)

it really all depends on WHICH dillion you're interested in. there are two different dillions out there. the dillion USA, the one you posted up there comes with that headstock. the Dillion Canada comes with this headstock:





while the body looks like this:







i had this guitar when it was under the name of 'tokai' or rather 'fakai' since it wasn't the original tokai, still made in korea though.

the Dillion USA that ive played were actually quiet disappointing, and more so when you noticed their price. the dillion Canada on the other hand, from the 8 or 9 i've played, plus the Tokai i had, were some of the best guitars i've played that were not USA or upper end Japanese guitars. 

not only that, but Dillion USA is a bit of a blood diamond, or in this came, blood guitar brand. that guy who changed his name to 'mr. dillion' and created a fake history behind himself just to sell the guitar sabotaged the canadian brand. needless to say, Dillion USA is a fraud of sorts, while Dillion Canada is a nice brand. though they dont have a PRS shaped hollow body


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

yea. Unfortunately from what I can see, there are no semi-hollow Dillions from canada though, which is what I am looking for; a semi-hollow 24 fret PRS copy.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

soliloguy, if you dont mind me asking, where did you try out 8-9 of those Dillion Canada guitars?? Ive been searching online for them and only ones I can find is from JD's shack or whatever, which are like $700 new.. If I could find one around 300-400, even if its solid body (and quilted), I may be interested. The headstock sure is much better and the quality being better is also a major plus.

Just wish they made hollowbody ones. and more used ones around the net or at least ones under $500.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 12, 2010)

Now I dont want to be negative, but I had a dillion 7 string guitar once, and it was like the biggest piece of crap ever. I am not saying that those guitars are, but I thought i would let you know my dillion experience.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 12, 2010)

/\ dillion USA is completely different from Dillion Canada 

NickCormier: i played em at this local guitar store called 'theguitarshop'. its website is the exact same but with '.ca' to it. but i dont think their prices would be any better. 

you may also wanna try these guys who carry Roxbury, which is the love child of Dillion Canada and Tokai Canada. they all are released through the same dealer, so perhaps these guys can get a hold of one too:
Roxbury - RX - 80T - Sunburst [Roxbury - RX80T] - $499.95 : Guitar Shack Store, For all your music needs!

and if that doesn't help, i'm sure these two would/could come in handy:
musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States

www.craigslook.com

but for the Tokai version, they are called the 'NLP-40' and they do come on ebay for about 250-500 every now and then. 

heres what mine looked like:
Hadi Khan&#039;s Photos - NGD | Facebook

i sold it coz i couldn't deal with fixed non-adjustable bridges. only to slap myself a few weeks later when i discovered GFS selling the wrap around adjustbale bridges. it really was an incredible guitar!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

yea i check jaxed/etc often, nothing on dillion's except US ones, not even many of those (under 3)

I think if I dont get a semi-hollow, I want it to have the vintage-trem style, like real PRS's do. So I think Dillion Canada is out of the question. I wish they had more options on them, they look good.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 12, 2010)

the SE custom24 is actually better than a tokai i played
looks like the dillons above in soliloqy's post
and to me they seem flimsy the se is really solid, and i think with i pickp swap could play anything dont assume its bad or even ugly based off of looks alone go play one and see what i mean or get the se semihollow


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 12, 2010)

i dont see any SE semihollow's under a grand, in which price I could get a new carvin for.

the 25th anni ones (which is what im assuming you are talking about, since the only PRS under 700) are flat tops, which really ruins the shape for me.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 13, 2010)

if i'm not mistaken, Michael kelly has a hybrid guitar that is a semi hollow.
my Crafter SA guitar is also a hybrid semi-hollow with peizo and a lipstick pickup. awesome guitar. very versatilie. 


but i would stay clear of the SE line. i've played tons and not one has impressed me, aside from frets. they just feel cheap to me.

but these guys had a PRS se semi hollow for under 500 i believe:
http://theguitarshop.ca/


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 13, 2010)

My friend has that Michael Kelly Hybrid guitar you mentioned. I haven't had a chance to try it out myself but he hasn't spoken bad of it yet, my only issue would be with the single pickup in the middle position.

Here's a link to its website. Michael Kelly :: Hybrid


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 13, 2010)

id get a Carvin AE185 instead of that michael kelly one, big quality difference for around the same price


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 13, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> i dont see any SE semihollow's under a grand, in which price I could get a new carvin for.
> 
> the 25th anni ones (which is what im assuming you are talking about, since the only PRS under 700) are flat tops, which really ruins the shape for me.


 

um dude http://http://www.samash.com/p/SE Custom Semi Hollow Body Electric Guitar Assorted Colors_184851


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 13, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> um dude http://http://www.samash.com/p/SE Custom Semi Hollow Body Electric Guitar Assorted Colors_184851



ah well still flat top, and not 24 fret (which is my main requirement atm) =[


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 20, 2010)

i completely forgot about these:





similar to the rondo headstock:
Indie IPR Hollow Body Quilt Top


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've heard good things about indie, I'd take one of those over a dillon.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 27, 2010)

another tokai popped up on ebay:
Tokai (PRS) style - eBay (item 140419347324 end time Jun-30-10 14:43:52 PDT)


----------



## notryt (Jun 16, 2019)

I bought a dillion PRS copy from GC and had to return it. after trying many different strings.. from 9-12 guage it just wouldnt intonate. the thinner the guage the more off it was


----------

